# Gentoo na vmware i myszka

## Odinist

Czy jest możliwe, żeby kursor przemieszczał się między pulpitem na hoście (Windows 7) a pulpitem na gościu (Gentoo)?

To jest mój pierwszy linux zainstalowany na vmware więc nie wiem czy jest to w ogóle możliwe, przy WindowsXP bardzo to ułatwia pracę, CTRL - ALT na dłuższą metę męczy.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

VirtualBox po zainstalowaniu 'dodatkow' to potrafi wiec pewnie i VMWare.

----------

## mbar

potrzebne vmware-tools.

----------

